# gutes antivirusprogramm für wow



## Megapunk (24. Januar 2010)

hallo,
ich wurde jetzt zum wiederholten male geheckt und langsam kotzt mich dass ein wenig an. ich benutzte antivir und mir wurde sogar angezeigt, dass er nen trojaner gefunden hatte, doch scheinbar hat das löschen dieses trojaners nicht wirklich viel gebracht, da ich nach nem halben tag ca. doch geheckt wurde. daher wollte ich fragen, ob es ein gutes kostenloses antivirus programm gibt, welches mich speziell von diesen attacken (keylogger etc.) beschützt.
danke im vorraus Megapunk


----------



## Crithappenz (24. Januar 2010)

hey
also ich benutz Antivirus 2010. aber das gekaufte.
und bin wirklich noch nie gehackt worden.
Ich finde es ist das geld wert ein Antivirus Programm zu kaufen.
die sind doch nochn bisschen besser als die kostenlosen.
mfg Unbreakáble


----------



## KilJael (24. Januar 2010)

3 Wichtige Grundregeln solltest du im Netz beachten
1.Antivirensystem (AntiVit ist gut, wenn es täglich auf den neusten Stand gebracht wird)
2. Firewall (Zonealarm bietet guten Schutz, ach was red ich sehr guten Schutz, aber auch hier gilt: täglich Updaten)
3. GAAAANZ Wichtig: Echte Frauen heißen mit Nachnamen nicht .exe


----------



## Terokh (24. Januar 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> 3. GAAAANZ Wichtig: Echte Frauen heißen mit Nachnamen nicht .exe



Das stimmt, da muss ich Ihm recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guck halt, auf was für Seiten du bist. Wie schon gesagt..
Die gekauften Antivirenprogramme sind das Geld echt wert. Ich kann dir Kaspersky empfehlen.

Muhische Grüsse Terokh


----------



## 666Anubis666 (24. Januar 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> 3. GAAAANZ Wichtig: Echte Frauen heißen mit Nachnamen nicht .exe


Der ist gut xD

Mhm also am besten schützt du dich indem du nicht auf jede inet Seite gehst ^^
Den keylogger z.B den ich hatte konnte man weder mit nem Anti-Virus progg wegmachen noch ihn verhindern....

Sprich: Man kann sich nicht vor allem schützen.


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Januar 2010)

Avast 

Tägliches Update, nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Maraduk (24. Januar 2010)

Ansonsten alle paar Tage Spybot S&D bzw. AdAware/Antimaleware drüberlaufen lassen. Hilft auch, das System sauber zu halten. Hatte erst vor kurzen, dass (trotz aktiver Firewall + Antivir) irgendso ne Seite mich mich Adware vollgebombt hat. Nix ging mehr, und sobald ich was installieren wollte > BSOD (Blue Screen of Death). Nu hab ich lieber ein zwei Proggs mehr im Hintergrund laufen, als nochma so nen Stress zu haben :-(

Greetz


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2010)

Glaube ohne Authenticator hilft ein AV (egal welches) nur bedingt gegen Account-Kompromittierungen.


----------



## Orgoron (24. Januar 2010)

Würd dir auch nen Authenticator ans Herz legen ansonsten brauchst du kein Antivirenprogramm sondern eine Securitysuite und da gibts keine guten kostenlos, ansonsten müsste man mehr zum System wissen. 


Router ja / nein usw.

Btw. ein einmal verseuchtes System gilt immer als unsicher da hilft nur format c: aber das kann man tausendmal predigen ^^


----------



## Arder (24. Januar 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen gebt ein bissl Geld aus und dan hat man auch keine Probleme ich nutze z.b. G Data Internet Security und noch nie probs gehabt. Halt immer wichtig egal wie gut das ist täglich updaten und finger wech von komischen seiten wo ihr Na...bilder von eurer Nachbarin seht ;-)


----------



## feyja (24. Januar 2010)

benutzt avast.
Ist kostenlos und bin damit noch nie gehackt worden.


----------



## TheDoggy (24. Januar 2010)

*Authenticator*(!) (gibts sogar über Ebay), nen bezahltes AV-Programm (ich benutze eins von ESET und bin auch sehr zufrieden. ^^), dann noch Spyot Search&Destroy drüberlaufen lassen und evtl Rootkit-Checker benutzen (--> Google)

Hm, irgendwas war noch, aber vergessen... xD


----------



## Vahel (24. Januar 2010)

editiert


----------



## marcloker (24. Januar 2010)

hey

wenn du wiederholt gehackt wurdest, solltest du vielleicht drüber nachdenken das du irgend etwas noch auf dem rechner hast was deinen account immer wieder hackt.
ich würde deinen rechner komplett löschen. einmal komplett platt machen und alles neu drauf.
das problem ist nur du darfst keine backups machen. denn damit gehst du wieder die gefahr ein das du dir den trojaner auf cd brennst und nachher wieder neue drauf packst....

den authenticater kann ich dir auch ans herz legen. denn selbst wenn jemand deine accountdaten hat kann er damit nichts anfangen ohne den authenticater code...


----------



## Curvatura (24. Januar 2010)

Megapunk schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich wurde jetzt zum wiederholten male geheckt und langsam kotzt mich dass ein wenig an. ich benutzte antivir und mir wurde sogar angezeigt, dass er nen trojaner gefunden hatte, doch scheinbar hat das löschen dieses trojaners nicht wirklich viel gebracht, da ich nach nem halben tag ca. doch geheckt wurde. daher wollte ich fragen, ob es ein gutes kostenloses antivirus programm gibt, welches mich speziell von diesen attacken (keylogger etc.) beschützt.
> danke im vorraus Megapunk



Das hat weniger mit dem Programm zutun das man verwendet sondern eher damit wie man damit umgeht. Bitter aber die Wahrheit.
Es gibt da einige Programme die sich an deinem Rechner entmündigen und dir jede Entscheidung abnehmen wenn man nicht in der Lage ist mitzudenken bei seinem tun.

Wenn Antivir dir in einem Fenster einem Fund präsentiert und du dann unter den möglichen Optionen: Ignorieren, Löschen etc Ignorieren wählst weil du dann meinst er soll den Trojaner Ignorieren dann hast du ein problem *lach*


----------



## J_0_T (24. Januar 2010)

Es ist schon ne gute idee geld in ein ordentlichen Virenprogram zu investieren... nicht alleine wegen dem spiel selbst sonder auch für den ganzen aspekt des rechners... Freeware gibt es eigendlich nur wenig gutes... kann auch keine namen nennen da ich schon lange keine freware sachen benutze... naja und meistens kann man nur 60% von solchen programen nutzen... die restlichen 40% kosten wieder was.


ansonsten schließe ich mich den anderen tipps an... halte dich von seiten fern die generell net sauber sind wie warez-seiten, diverse pornsites (egal wie toll se aussehen und welche sprache sie haben)
checke dein system 1-2 mal im monat und besorege dir (jetzt nur für spiel) den authenticator.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn du relativ wenig Ahnung von PCs hast, dann hol dir Norton Internet Security 2010; das bietet einen ziemlich guten Schutz und erkennt die meisten unbekannten Bedrohungen. Und der Vorteil, es durchlöchert dich nicht mit Abfragen, die du nicht verstehst. Ansonsten sind Kaspersky und Eset auch empfehlenswert, wobei Kaspersky dich leicht überfordern kann. Die kosten jetzt zwar was, aber die 20€ für ein Jahr wirst du als WoW-Spieler ja haben,oder? Bei den kostenlosen Programmen ist das Problem das viele wichtige Funktionen fehlen. Als Beispiel Antivir hat keine verhaltensbasierte Erkennung; wenn du mal, woher auch immer, einen Trojaner bekommst für den Antivir keine Signatur hat, dann hast du einfach verloren. Genauso fehlt ein Web und Emailscanner.


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2010)

Ich würde auch die Kaspersky Internet Securtity 2010 empfehlen.
Ich werde mir nach dem Lizenzablauf wieder die Upgradeversion für 3 PC´s zulegen.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2010)

Antivir ist nicht so schlecht, wie immer gesagt wird. Einen Trojaner kannst du dir immer einfangen. Und wenn du einmal ein infiziertes System hast, dann ist es höchstfraglich, ob du dein System komplett reinigen kannst, auch wenn dir dein Virenprogramm sagt, daß der Virus beseitigt wurde. Es könnten längst irgendwelche Backdoors eingerichtet worden sein um zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt erneut Zugriff auf das System zu bekommen. Und danach sieht es bei dir aus.

Ob da jetzt Norton oder Kaspersky in dem Fall noch helfen kann, wenn Antivir machtlos ist, halte ich für höchst fraglich. Entweder du gehst mal auf das Trojanerboard, wo wirklich Leute unterwegs sind, die einzelne Problemstellen erkennen und gezielt ausmerzen können, oder aber du formtierst die Mühle und gut ist.

Du hast anscheinend nicht formiert, sondern dich auf Antivir verlassen, welches dann gemeldet hat, daß der Virus beseitigt wurde. Aber auch sämtliche Backdoors, die sich der User eingerichtet hat, um dich erneut zu hacken?
Anscheinend nicht. Und ob das Kaspersky oder was auch immer geschafft hätte, daß darf getrost bezweifelt werden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Januar 2010)

ich kann nach mehrjähriger erfahrung McAfee empfehlen (nutze die jeweiligen versionen seit gut 5 jahren)
sogar am netbook raubt es nicht allzu sehr rechenleistung und habe bisher (unter der annahme, dass ich weder auf mail attachements klicke noch auf potentiell gefährdeten seiten surfe) noch keine virus oÄ gehabt

sehr empfehlenswert bei mcafee ist der siteadvisor...die anzeige ob eine seite potentiell gefährlich ist ist meiner ansicht nach sehr praktisch!

salut


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2010)

Das Anzeigen von potenziell gefährlichen Seiten ist aber inzwischen Standard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (24. Januar 2010)

Firefox mit NoScript und Addblock+ zum surfen nutzen ist auch nicht ganz verkehrt.
Flashplayer updaten.

soll laut chip ganz gut sein:
http://spyware-terminator.softonic.de/


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2010)

Terokh schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da muss ich Ihm recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Pc rattert, er raucht 1000 Trojaner Keylogger und Viren wurden gefunden - Sie haben soeben die Installation von Kaspersky Antivirus abgeschlossen.

GData benutz ich, das is derbst geil. Die Internet Security ist optimal und hat Firewall gleich dabei. Blos du musst es halt kaufen. 
Die schlimmten Antivirusprogramme sind meine Meinung nach
Norton
Antivir 
Kaspersky

MfG


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Wie gut das man für einen solchen Kommentar keine Fakten braucht...
Ich hab Kaspersky seit 3 Jahren und hatte nicht ein einziges Mal Probleme mit Viren.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie gut das man für einen solchen Kommentar keine Fakten braucht...
> Ich hab Kaspersky seit 3 Jahren und hatte nicht ein einziges Mal Probleme mit Viren.



echt? als ich es instaliert hatte hatte ich gleich nach nem monat mal 6 Trojaner und 3 Viren aufm pc, trotz tägl. updates etc. userdem hat es meine Systemperformance um einiges mehr verschlechtert als jetzt bei der GData Internet Security.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2010)

Lass mich mal die Tests der Antiviren- und Firewallprogramme des letzten Jahres durchgehen

1. Platz (wie fast immer) Kaspersky, mit der besten Gesamtleistung
2. Platz (inzwischen wieder) Norton, das die beste Erkennung auf dem Markt hat
Freeware-Empfehlung (wie seit Jahrzehnten): Antivir, dafür dass es kostenlos massig Features

G-Data fällt seit 2 Jahren deutlich hinter die anderen Anbieter zurück

aber natürlich sind die besten die schlechtesten ;D


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> echt? als ich es instaliert hatte hatte ich gleich nach nem monat mal 6 Trojaner und 3 Viren aufm pc, trotz tägl. updates etc. userdem hat es meine Systemperformance um einiges mehr verschlechtert als jetzt bei der GData Internet Security.


Dann musst du ja ein sehr interessantes Surfverhalten haben... aber sei doch froh dass Kaspersky sie erkannt hat, nur weil ein Virenprogramm nichts meldet heisst es nicht dass es gut ist...


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lass mich mal die Tests der Antiviren- und Firewallprogramme des letzten Jahres durchgehen
> 
> 1. Platz (wie fast immer) Kaspersky, mit der besten Gesamtleistung
> 2. Platz (inzwischen wieder) Norton, das die beste Erkennung auf dem Markt hat
> ...



Quelle?
2008
http://www.securitymanager.de/magazin/news_h31478_schaedlingskiller_g_data_computerbild_pruefte.html
http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/Im-Test-Virenschutzprogramme-unter-Windows-Vista-2400616.html
2009
http://www.gdata.de/ueber-g-data/pressecenter/pressemeldungen/news-details/article/1183-stiftung-warentest-g-data-sch.html
http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/test/-Internetsicherheit/1765785/1765785/1766323/

*Testsieger G Data*
Das beste Sicherheitspaket im Test ist G Data Internet Security 2009. Einziges Programm mit sehr guter Funktion. Firewall und Virenschutz funktionieren fast perfekt. Nachteil allerdings: Das Programm frisst Ressourcen. Es belegt fast 280 Megabyte Arbeitsspeicher. Der Virenscan läuft recht langsam. Für ältere Rechner ein echtes Problem.


*Avast kostenlos und gut*
G Data setzt übrigens zwei Virenscanner ein. Die Technik von BitDefender und Alwil Software. Beide Programme sind im Original ebenfalls gut. Das Sicherheitspaket von BitDefender landet hinter dem Testsieger auf Platz zwei. Mit Virenschutz und Firewall. Das Antivirusprogramm Avast Antivirus ist das beste kostenlose Programm. Beide Programme, BitDefender Internet Security und Alwil Avast Antivirus, sind auch für ältere Rechner geeignet. BitDefender belegt im Arbeitsspeicher nur 43 Megabyte. Avast Antivirus läuft sogar unter den alten Windowsversionen 95 und Windows 98.

MfG


----------



## Rethelion (24. Januar 2010)

Tests kann man sich immer so zurechtlegen wie man sie gerade braucht.
GDATA schneidet meist recht gut in der Erkennungsrate ab wegen der beiden benutzen Engines, aber Erkennungsrate ist nicht alles und meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen. HIPS, verhaltensbasierte Erkennung, Heuristik,... das ist die Zukunft und da haben andere Produkte(Kaspersky,Norton) eindeutig die besseren Ergebnisse.

@Blut und Donner: Wie schon gesagt, kann man sich die Tests immer so zurechtlegen wie man sie braucht. So wie du das gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vergleiche mal ein paar andere Tests und du wirst sehen, dass da komplett andere Programme gewinnen.
Ich vertrau bei den Ergebnissen http://www.av-comparatives.org/ ; in Zeitschriften und Co. kann man sich nie sicher sein ob die Tests da nicht mit Werbegeld finanziert sind.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Tests kann man sich immer so zurechtlegen wie man sie gerade braucht.
> GDATA schneidet meist recht gut in der Erkennungsrate ab wegen der beiden benutzen Engines, aber Erkennungsrate ist nicht alles und meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen. HIPS, verhaltensbasierte Erkennung, Heuristik,... das ist die Zukunft und da haben andere Produkte(Kaspersky,Norton) eindeutig die besseren Ergebnisse.
> 
> @Blut und Donner: Wie schon gesagt, kann man sich die Tests immer so zurechtlegen wie man sie braucht. So wie du das gemacht hast
> ...



klar. Stiftung Warentest und ComputerBild sind nicht vertrauenswürdig. 
Die *Stiftung Warentest* (StiWa) ist eine deutsche Verbraucherschutzorganisation, die mit dem Anspruch der Unabhängigkeit Waren und Dienstleistungen verschiedener Anbieter untersucht und vergleicht.

 Sie wurde nach jahrelangen Diskussionen durch einen Beschluss der Bundesregierung vom 16. September 1964 (der Bundestag stimmte am 4. Dezember zu) als selbständige rechtsfähige Stiftung bürgerlichen Rechts errichtet und ist hauptsächlich operativ tätig.

Der vertau ich 100x mehr als einer obzönen .com internetseite.

Was hätte ich davon GData hochzupushen? Ich hab nach Internet Security Test geecosearcht, und da kam das raus.




MfG


----------



## Ogil (24. Januar 2010)

Lol - er haelt die Computer-Bild fuer vertrauenswuerdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ernsthaft - so riesig sind die Unterschiede der grossen Programme nicht, die Ergebnisse schwanken staendig (gibt ja bei alles staendig Updates) und somit ist es fraglich, ob das was vor fast einem Jahr galt im Moment auch noch gilt. Darueber zu streiten ist relativ sinnfrei. Fakt ist, dass kein Programm absolute Sicherheit bieten kann. Und anstatt staendig zu dem Programm zu wechseln, welches bei irgend einem aktuellen Test ein paar Punkte mehr bekommen hat, sollte man noch andere Schutzmoeglichkeiten ausloten. Bei WoW den Authenticator und ansonsten NoScript und Vergleichbares fuer den Browser...


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2010)

Alternativ tuts fast jeder andere Scanner, egal ob es dich Geld kostet oder nicht wenn man denn beim Surfen sein Hirn benutzt. Die größte Sicherheitslücke ist immer der Mensch. Viele Scanner haben zwar Möglichkeiten auch bis dato unbekannte Parasiten zu finden, doch auch die bieten eben wie bereits gesagt keinen 100%-igen Schutz. Wer im Internet weiß welche Seiten vertrauenswürdig sind und sich nich auf irgendwelchen russischen Hackerseiten rumtreibt oder sonstige sexuellen Fetische im Netz auslebt wird relativ sicher sein. Regelmäßige Updates + umsichtiges Verhalten im Web schützen mehr als jede Firewall der CIA und jeder Scanner des Pentagon.


----------

